# Jin Deba sharpened and ready to go



## JBroida (Jun 17, 2013)

We had a customer order one of the Jin Debas... i was asked to sharpen the knife for him... i finished it up last night and took a picture this morning since i figured some of you might be interested.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 17, 2013)

awesome pic! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 17, 2013)

Never get sick of looking at those Jin knives.... did you get the copper line to show up? What stones did you use?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 17, 2013)

the copper line shows up on almost all of them
View attachment 16158


i used a few gesshin stones, including one that has been in the works for a while and should have been here in late december. I finished on a gesshin 8k.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 17, 2013)

Any more hints about the new stone?


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 18, 2013)

That is a stunning knife... I really hope to be able to pick up something from this line. that 260mm Takobiki looks amazing


----------



## JBroida (Jun 19, 2013)

just did another one for someone else... congrats to the new owner


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 19, 2013)

Is it the lighting or is the second bevel (or is it the third) seems smaller on the second knifes pic. By the choil.

Damn those look sweet.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 20, 2013)

i think it may be the lighting


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 22, 2013)

Looking at it, and thinking about it. I am seeing the line between the 2 steels.


----------

